# cant save progress in ut3!!



## evil_maverick (May 17, 2008)

hey guys!!
started playing unreal tournament 3 ,las nite....
but the problem is dat i cant save my progress!!or my settings,
everytime i restart the game i hv to start frm scratch!!!
i googled...n found out dat ihv to dwnld sum 200 mb patch!!
but is there any way i can do it widout dwnlding da patch?????
thanx!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 17, 2008)

Here's a solution which had worked for me when I had got my copy of Unreal Tournament III.


> 1. Copy the player.ue3profile [I think that's the name] and rename it anything [e.g. pepsi.ue3profile]
> 
> 2. Start up the game, and type the nickname [I used pepsi] and ANY password.
> 
> 3. That should do the trick. I have been able to reload chapters and what not.



Source: *www.gamingnewslink.com/2007/11/23/fixes-for-unreal-tournament-3-errors-problems-bugs-and-crashes/

Userepsi


----------



## evil_maverick (May 21, 2008)

thanx man!! dat did da trick!!
thanx again!!!!
yahoooo!!


----------

